# Rhinestone pressing onto elastine/cotton blend fabrics...



## hotmale4yu (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello, I was just wondering whether it is possible to press a rhinestone transfer onto a fabric which is a blend of 96% Cotton + 4% elastane. I am concerned that as the fabric is stretchy that this would lead to the rhinestone design "losing shape" 

Reason being is that I am considering using Skinni Fit Men Modern Essential Tee Mens T-Shirt which is a blend of 6% Cotton + 4% elastane. 

Is it totlally neccessrry to use a 100% cotton fabric?

Thanks


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I have put rhinestones on 95% Cotton and 5% Spandex which is stretchy and not had any problems with it. I don't know what elastane is, but if it will take the heat I wouldn't see a problem as a good percentage is cotton. You may have to just try it out and find out.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

We have found that the blends keep the color and shape better than 100% cotton. You shouldn't have any problems pressing on the blend.


----------

